# 90 bow, npt tank journal.



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

well here we go; first tank journal. this will be a slow progression so, bare with me... some of you may have seen my rock shelf in the diy section here at gtaa... won't post that here, until i install it in the tank.

the tank is a 90 g bow. 
mgpm as a base substrate, mixed with a small amount of red clay
capping that with a thin layer of silica sand and red clay mix
capping that with eco complete

i will be doing a dry start to cycle the mgpm, while growing out my carpet, and any other plant i can get away with emersed.

at this point all i am doing is getting the aquascaping done, here is what i did tonight.

full tank shot









close up of the mound my drift wood will be sitting on. just working on the frame work right now. ran out of material, need to hit home depot tomorrow for more of that light diffuser.









this is a close up of the frame work removed, still need to add a layer or two to it, to achieve the height i am looking for.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

*update: 90 g bow npt ready for substrate?*

well i got the frame work in, i think i am ready for substrate, and planting.
anyone with suggestions speak up now 

fts








again..









close up









the plan is to put silica sand down over the rocks, creating a contrasted, teired path into the cave.


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like a good start. If you are looking for layout suggestions, I would suggest moving the driftwood closer to the cave. The tank looks very unbalanced as is and the driftwood is kind of stuck in the corner. Maybe just because there is no plants it looks this way though.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah it was intentional, wanted alot ot planting space on the left, and in general. but i will consider the suggestion as i wait for the gorilla glue to cure lol

also it would overlap my 1/3 division of the tank


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

did alot of scaping today.

this is a shot with the soil down, and silica sand/ clay mix









and this is a fts with final eco complete cap









and this is an angle shot, showing of the hills, i was trying to build








the inside of the tank glass is a little dirty...
also the sand should level out once i put some water in there


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

*update ; plants!*

well i did some running around on my precious day off from work today, met up with alexxa, and jimmyjam for some plants!
fts 









top down right side
















going to clean up the scape, and fix my shelf over the next few days. but for now i will be spraying them down with some excel/water mix for the carbon, since there is no co2 during a dry start.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good so far. 

If your going to continue with the dry start method, your plants will get all the C02 they need from the air so dosing with Excel is not required. Save your Excel untill you add the water.

Keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

oh right on. thanks for the encouragement, and info


----------

